# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2015

## nikos1945

ΕΓΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΑΓΙΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΤΟ NAUTILIA .GR ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΑΣ,ΜΕΛΗ,ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους, καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ναυτικοί μας και του χρόνου να κάνουν πάσχα μαζί με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## dionisos

Χρονια πολλα, Καλη Ανασταση. Καλο Πασχα σε ολους και στους Ποντοπορους Καλα Ταξειδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι από καρδιάς σε όλους του φίλους του nautilia Καλή Ανάσταση και το φως της Αναστάσεως να φωτίσει τις ψυχές όλων μας! *Καλό Πάσχα!*

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ..jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εύχομαι σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα.

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΝΗ.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.. Ναυτικούς και στεριανούς..

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, καλές θάλασσες σε θαλασσινούς και καλή επιστροφή στους ξενιτεμένους.

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλή ανάσταση.Υγεία και χαρά σε όλους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα!!!_

----------


## maria korre

Καλό Πάσχα σε όοολους! Είθε το φως της Ανάστασης να λάμψει στις ζωές όλων και να φέρει γαλήνη στις ψυχές μας και στις θάλασσες!

----------


## zozef

Χριστός ανέστη καλό πάσχα και χρόνια πολλά σε όσες και όσους εοτράζουν σήμερα
IMG_1854 - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## despo

Χριστός Ανέστη Χρόνια Πολλά και υγεία σε ολους.

----------


## Ilias 92

Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους!!
Η θέα απο το πασχαλινό μας τραπέζι!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Χριστος ανεστη και χρονια πολλα σε ολα τα μελη του Nautilia .

----------


## SteliosK

Χριστός Ανέστη Χρόνια πολλά και καλά ταξίδια στους Ποντοπορους φιλους!

----------


## leo85

Χριστός Ανέστη Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλοι τη παρέα.

----------

